# 35% OFF All Props & Decor at Halloween Asylum!



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Trusted dealer in case anyone has never purchased from them. I just placed a 35% off order myself.


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey Col. check the prices carefully. I was thinking about one of their vampire masks, 35% off would be nice. 
Before pulling the trigger I did a quick web search and found 6 other ones that were available cheaper.
I don't expect them to be the lowest priced dealer on the net, but when someone advertises 35% off and still isn't cheaper...


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

50% off now


----------

